# Tivo remoting into Sling Box



## toddperkins (Sep 2, 2005)

Is there a way to reprogram A Tivo S2 to look at a Sling Box outside the house? Im just thinking why use a PC to look at a remote Sling Box with a Tivo is a computer with an Ethernet connection and A/V outs?

Thanks

Todd


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

No. The TiVo can only play MPEG2 video, and can only copy video before it can be played. Slingbox uses some variant of MPEG4, I believe. A TiVo is specialized computer, engineered to record and play TV locally sourced A/V, and transfer video to play, not a general purpose computer.

You need a SlingCatcher to play over the internet, without a computer.


----------



## toddperkins (Sep 2, 2005)

would a ser 3 or ser 2 HD work since they already use MPEG4 technoligy? 

all the youtube talk has be thinking about it again?

thanks


----------



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

You'd need Slingbox compatible software on the TiVo unit to interact with the Slingbox. SlingPlayer is still a Windows oriented product. TiVo essentially runs linux.

If someone were to come out with a linux version of SlingPlayer, it would be a good start. It would then take further work to modify that for use in a TiVo unit. (Unless TiVo were to do it first)

SlingMedia is now owned by Dish Network. Peaceful collaboration is probably not going to happen easily.

On top of all of that, a TiVo is not simply a computer. It's designed for the purpose of doing what TiVos do. It wouldn't do other tasks nearly as well as a regular computer would just as a toaster doesn't make a good grill for steak.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

toddperkins said:


> would a ser 3 or ser 2 HD work since they already use MPEG4 technoligy?
> 
> all the youtube talk has be thinking about it again?
> 
> thanks


There is no Series 2 HD. The TiVo HD and TiVo HD-XL are based on the Series 3 platform.

In theory, one of the HD units could probably act as a Sling client. As said, the prospects of that happening is not likely.


----------

